# Thoughts on the Festool Ets EC 125/3.



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I have been gleefully but slowly building my festool sanding arsenal.. okay, foursome of sanders.

I haven't used the pro 5 LTD tons, but have used it for raw wood doors, a liitle flat trim sanding, and yesterday and today I was sanding this mdf millpack. I had filled several rooms worth of nail holes and sanded for a few hours in total so far. It's been pretty comfortable, and accurate sanding with the pro 5 ltd, but just not fast. 

I just get paid hourly, could keep on doing the whole job with the fine finish orbital, but I just really want to go faster and sand down high nail mounds, and mitered joints down flat quicker, etc. So I justified dropping the dough for the Ets EC125/3 after work today.

I am just hoping that the purchase was more than just wishful thinking and that I will reap the benefits without compromising something, somewhere. 
I'm not sure what to think yet of course. But I read about someone having over heating issues with his machine. Festool supposedly fixed it but it was shutting down again.
Also I gave it a spin on some smooth plywood at home and was surprised at how jumpy the machine was. I was fully trying to control it, with only partial success. With mdf it's nice to feather stuff out without a jumpy orbital causing an issue.

What have you guys found? Is it expected for the ETS EC125/3 to jump or skip sometimes, or is it supposed to run totally smoothly like the pro 5 or even the ETS150/3??


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

It's one of my favorites to use. Never once had an issue with it chattering. Maybe the vac pressure was too high?


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

PRC, brings up a good point about suction. You might want to try different speed settings to see if that helps. 

I've had similar experiences with various sanders and it seems like some surfaces seem to make sanders chatter, whereas others don't.

If you continue to have issues take it back within the 30 day window.

I bought the ETS EC150/5 last month and have really liked it so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I have been trying this thing out for a few hours today, sanding nail holes filled with Elmer's, in this mdf millpack

The sander is very jerky, going every which way it wants. it takes a very flexed arm to control it, most of the time two hands and bracing myself on something. doesnt seem to matter what air flow setting, though I'm thinking higher is better with it.

I switch back to the ets 125 or pro 5 ltd and it's effortless in comparison to the ets ec. Like smooth....easy and probably more efficient due to the ease of use.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I kept hoping that my new machine would smooth itself out or something as it got more use. Seems better with worn out paper and worse with new paper, but I'm talking about 220 grit on flat mdf here. It shouldn't be like that in my opinion but I'm not sure if I will get a straight answer from 90% of the store guys. This was the store demo (was the only one they had) but it was super clean and seemed unused. 


I don't know if if was dropped or if that matters but the pad looks good and flat. 

On a side note, I picked up the integrated hose w/sleeve and power cord today, the 3.5 meter one. I was planning on buying one two days ago but, then chickened out. Then I bought the sander yesterday and that store didn't have the hose. I checked with the other BM store who had one. Then I'm driving up there and thinking to myself "What am I thinking? I can't afford that. Boy I'll feel stupid after i buy this, have buyers remorse..." 
"Just zip tie it( existing cord)" I thought..

But I went and bought it. Used it half the day. I COULD NOT BE HAPPIER about the purchase. I like the hose more than the sander!!

It makes negotiating the job site, hallways, closets, much easier and quicker than my jimmy rigged anti static hose with hair ties, or sometimes blue tape holding the power cord to the hose.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> I kept hoping that my new machine would smooth itself out or something as it got more use. Seems better with worn out paper and worse with new paper, but I'm talking about 220 grit on flat mdf here. It shouldn't be like that in my opinion but I'm not sure if I will get a straight answer from 90% of the store guys. This was the store demo (was the only one they had) but it was super clean and seemed unused.
> 
> 
> I don't know if if was dropped or if that matters but the pad looks good and flat.
> ...


The hose is on my list of things I want to buy. Word of advice. Do not use it to vacuum. I worked with a couple guys on a job that did, and it is a PITA to unclog if something gets stuck in the hose.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

If you got a floor model it's quite possible that it's been dropped or was a return. Take it back and get another and/or a different model.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I agree with PNW. Somethings wrong with that one. Mine was smooth as can be from the get go and still is.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

PRC said:


> I agree with PNW. Somethings wrong with that one. Mine was smooth as can be from the get go and still is.



Is there some break in period for these things? I wouldn't think so on my own, and the manual doesn't mention it as far as i can find. But i think I've tead people talking about that somewhere. i sanded some mdf doors yesterday and it did better. l but I'd still like to actually compare it to another exact same sander to see if is any different.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> Is there some break in period for these things? I wouldn't think so on my own, and the manual doesn't mention it as far as i can find. But i think I've tead people talking about that somewhere. i sanded some mdf doors yesterday and it did better. l but I'd still like to actually compare it to another exact same sander to see if is any different.


My EC didn't have to break in. The old ETS did have too. Something to do with the brushes.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I inquired about my questionable sander at my BM store with the manager who is a Festool fan, and knowledgeable about the tools. 

He agrees that there is something wrong with the sander I bought, and is getting a new one ready for me to pick up. I have to drop mine off sometime, and I'll get a new unit. 
Also when I bought my sys hose sleeve/power cord, it didn't come with a sys3 like I had expected. I waited about a week but took the opportunity to bring it up to the same manager, who then went to his other store and found the sys3 for it and had it for me to pick up.

It's nice to have good service at my Ben Moore stores. 
Thanks Sir


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Just an update: I got my new ETS EC 125/3 at the start of this week and it is working much nicer than the first one. 


Also, can you believe the new sleeved hose broke at the sander end after a week and a half?
My Ben Moore store replaced that within a couple days and I didn't have to contact festool for either dilemmas. Cool stuff.


----------

